# Proyecto de satélites para sistema 2.1. Desde cero.



## fabybu (Jul 22, 2013)

Buenas gente, 
Tal cual dice el título quiero comenzar mi proyecto de los satélites para un futuro sistema 2.1 desde cero.
Seguramente voy a usar la línea Audifiel puesto que las otras marcas que se nombran en el foro no las conozco mucho. Además se que son parlantes que se pueden conseguir en Córdoba (vivo en un pueblo cerca).
No es objetivo que me vuele la cabeza por lo que estimo unos 15-25W de potencia. Los amplificadores los tengo.
Quiero usar filtrado activo porque no lo usé aún y quiero aprender (si se puede y conviene).

Los drivers que en principio elegí son 6BX y 3AF, dejo una imagen con los parámetros que saqué de un Excel que anda dando vueltas por el foro de los parlantes Audifiel. Cargué esos valores en WiniSd y simulé, aún no pude medir los parámetros T/S porque no compré los parlantes.

La madera va a ser MDF de 15mm excepto para el frente que será mas gruesa o tal vez se unan dos de 15mm.
La caja cerrada.
Las medidas son 35cm (alto) x 20cm (ancho) x 25cm (profundo), dando un volumen interno de 12 litros (sin considerar lo que ocupen los parlantes). En las simulaciones puse 15 litros porque voy a usar algún material tipo fibra de vidrio para absorber. La caja queda un poco grande pero no quiero que por ahorrar espacio no me queden bién, de última si se puede se baja el volumen.

¿Qué les parece como voy encarando el laburo? Si me pueden dar una mano para guiarme así no hago lío.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 22, 2013)

Faby:
- Para esa potencia puede estar bien 15mm de espesor , pero 18 son mejores...
- Es caja cerrada o bass reflex ??? porque decis una y estas simulando otra.
- La sintonia que elegiste no es buena , deberia estar cerca de 70 Hz ( Fr ) , eso sumado al volumen un poco grande , te puede destruir el parlante de un conazo..
- Te recomiendo fieltro en lugar de fibra de vidrio .
- Si las curvas que mostras son ciertas, deberias cortar en 2000Hz .
- Si usas caja cerrada asegurate que el parlante responda , algunos no se la aguantan .

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2013)

Antonio:
Creo que ha simulado el mismo parlante en ambas cajas: cerrada y bass-reflex, y la  sellada va muy bien aunque con la Fs un poco alta para un 6", pero el Qtc está bueno para aproximarlo a un LR de 4º orden con un Butterwoth de 2º en cascada ... claro, sin meter LT ni nada de eso, y asumiendo que los T/S son correctos...


----------



## fabybu (Jul 22, 2013)

Hola AntonioAA!!!

- Para esa potencia puede estar bien 15mm de espesor , pero 18 son mejores...
         Buenisimo, entonces será de 18mm.

- Es caja cerrada o bass reflex ??? porque decis una y estas simulando otra.
           En verdad siempre tuve decidido que sería cerrada pero simulé la dos  porque... ehh porque.... jajaja no lo se la verdad. (Es como dice Ezavalla, simulé las dos cajas con el mismo parlante)

- La sintonia que elegiste no es buena , deberia estar cerca de 70 Hz (  Fr ) , eso sumado al volumen un poco grande , te puede destruir el  parlante de un conazo..
           Esa era la próxima pregunta que  iba a hacer, si bien va a ser cerrada, la "cone excursion" es tremenda  para bajas frecuencias. Dejo adjunta la imagen del desplazamiento del cono.

- Te recomiendo fieltro en lugar de fibra de vidrio .
            Otro muy buen dato, gracias.

- Si las curvas que mostras son ciertas, deberias cortar en 2000Hz .
             Ok.

- Si usas caja cerrada asegurate que el parlante responda , algunos no se la aguantan .
              Ok.


Ezavalla no seas malo y dejame usar esas transformaciones!!! Dale, dale, dale. Jaja. 

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2013)

Faby dijo:


> Ezavalla no seas malo y dejame usar esas transformaciones!!! Dale, dale, dale. Jaja.


Yo no tengo problemas en que la uses, y por ahí hay un PCB que publicó Antonio, así que no habría mucho problema en hacerla. Pero el problema está en:


Saber si vas a bi-amplificar (satélites y subwoofer) o tri-amplificar (subwoofer, mid y tweeter).
Saber los parámetros T/S reales y poder medir la curva de impedancia del mid dentro de la caja o del mid+tweeter dentro de la caja.
Ver hasta donde podés llevar la respuesta del mid sin sacarle un ojo a alguien con el cono  (en la curva que mostrás llegás a 4.5mm a 100Hz/25W, pero es del todo probable que NUNCA llegues a esa potencia a esa frecuencia, y si llegás tal vez se queme la bobina antes de exceder el Xmax ,
Saber que tweeter vas a conseguir.
Saber donde vas a cortar el mid y el tweeter, lo que exige medirlos previamente, aunque no te podés pasar de 2kHz (y ya es mucho) y eso es bastante exigencia para un tweeter nacional o chino a menos que cortes con un 4º orden.
En fin, hay una parva de cosas para saber y medir antes de tomar la decisión...


----------



## fabybu (Jul 22, 2013)

Ez:
1 - Mi idea es desligarme de los inductores, por lo que prefiero hacer tri-amplificación (la macana es que cuando tenga los baflecitos armados los voy a querer mandar derecho a un amplificador de 6000W para probarlos )
2 - voy a ver si esta semana o la que viene me compro al menos un 6BX y un 3AF como para arrancar así puedo medir todo.
3 - ¿Por qué no podría llegar a 100Hz? ¿podré llevar la gráfica un poco mas a la izquierda con alguna TL o me conviene no manosear por esos lados y pensar en que el Sub en algún futuro cubra ese rango de frecuencias?
Si de última no anda como quiero y los conos salen despedidos, podría pensar a quien quiero tener al frente del parlante al momento .
4 - Como tweeter quiero usar el 3AF de Audison.
5 - Sip, entiendo que debo medir bien y unas cuantas veces, pero bueno, de mientras debería comenzar comprando las cosas y haciendo una cajita y después si me van empujando un poco avanzamos con las frecuencias de cruce y los filtros.

Gracias por la buena onda chicos!!

Saludos.


----------



## detrakx (Jul 22, 2013)

Buenas, el 6BX desde un principio fue mi rata de laboratorio. Paso por todo y nunca rompi uno. 
Siempre los use con los TDA 7265 de 25 W. Sin embargo estoy seguro que unos 40 a 50W con programas musicales podria soportar.
Respecto a la caja, el bass reflex no es tan eficiente en este caso. El que arme en su momento con suerte llegaba a los 60Hz -3db. y a pesar de que se podia escuchar bajos, bombos y/o intrumentos de bajas frecuencias. como que aun le faltaba un poco de respuesta ahi abajo.

Mi consejo, caja cerrada de 15 a 20 Litros + absorbente. Respuesta hasta los 80Hz aprox. 
el corte superior del parlante segun mis mediciones ronda entre 3.5 y 4Khz. Asi que seria bueno cruzarlo entre 2 y 2.5Khz.

En un futuro le pones un sub. y te queda joia.

PD: El 12BX siempre estube a punto de comprarlo y por una razon u otra no se dio.
Vale sus pesos, pero aparenta ser el parlante mas eficiente de audifiel y tiene buena relacion caja respuesta. 

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 23, 2013)

Si, despues vi que habia simulado las dos ... Nunca fui atolondrado ni volveré a serlo.

Ahora bien , si vas a hacer bi-tri-amp , felicitaciones !!!... entonces tenes el poder de hacer lo que quieras, podes poner un HP al woofer y cortarle el alcance en baja frecuencia . 

Yo la pensaba para un filtrito pasivo comun . En tal caso yo sintonizaria a la Fs , por lo cual alrededor de ESA frecuencia tenes la menor excursion de cono y prendamos velas que no te pases de rosca por debajo de ella....

Pero vale el consejo de detraxx , que evidentemente lo ha castigado previamente y lo conoce.

Y mas adelante podes seguir con las tecnicas de Dr. Zoidberg ( que "la sabe lunga" ) 

Tenes para entretenerte un rato largo!!!


----------



## fabybu (Jul 23, 2013)

¿Cómo andan chicos?
Las novedades del día (malas noticias) es que al contrario de lo que creí, en Cba no logré conseguir aún los parlantes.
En "La casa del parlante" suelen tenerlos pero en estos momentos se quedaron sin stock por lo que me pidieron unos 20 días para traerlos.
Por otro lado hablé con la gente de Audifiel porque los comercios que figuran en su página como vendedores al público no solo no tienen, sino que aseguraron que Aufifiel ya no existe mas. Me pasaron dos negocios mas pero tampoco tenían en stock. 
Sigo empecinado con esos drivers por lo que voy a seguir en la búsqueda, si alguien tiene el dato de donde los pueda comprar por favor me avisan. 
Ahh en electronicaliniers que es donde compraba cuando vivía en Buenos Aires, tampoco tienen, porque de haber tenido los hacía envíar.

Detrakx de mientras matamos el tiempo... Se me hace un poco grande la caja de 15-20 litros... Pero te consulto porque se vé que la tenés clara con estos Audifiel, dado que no noté mucho cambio en la función transferencia en el WiniSd.

Saludos.


----------



## detrakx (Jul 23, 2013)

Faby tendras que tener paciencia, que lleguen los 6BX. Ahi en la casa del parlante es el mejor precio y ellos siguen recibiendo Audifiel. 

Yo lo que haria es ajustar el volumen la caja del 6BX, para obtener una pendiente tipo Bessel 0.5 o 0.52  evaluar en que frecuencia caen los -6dB. Como sabemos que la pendiente de una caja cerrada es aprox. a 12db/oct. 
Luego cuando armas el Sub. te armas un croosver L/R de 12db/oct. a la frecuencia comentada anteriormente.
Entonces por un lado filtras en activo, y por otro lado obtenes la pendiente en pasivo obtenida por el sistema caja parlante. 

Profe. Zoidberg, corrija si esto no es correcto.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2013)

detrakx dijo:


> Profe. Zoidberg, corrija si esto no es correcto.


  



detrakx dijo:


> Yo lo que haria es ajustar el volumen la caja del 6BX, para obtener una pendiente tipo Bessel 0.5 o 0.52  evaluar en que frecuencia caen los -6dB. Como sabemos que la pendiente de una caja cerrada es aprox. a 12db/oct.
> Luego cuando armas el Sub. te armas un croosver L/R de 12db/oct. a la frecuencia comentada anteriormente.
> Entonces por un lado filtras en activo, y por otro lado obtenes la pendiente en pasivo obtenida por el sistema caja parlante.


La idea no es mala , solo hay que ver donde podés llegar con ella por que hay cosas un poco mas complicadas pero mucho mas efectivas.
Tal como comenté antes (*pero esto hay que medirlo para estar seguros, ok?*) si la rsta del 6BX en caja sellada es la que aparece en el WinISD, antes de hacer malabarismos raros para llegar a un Qtc=0.5 es mas fácil (al menos para mí) armar un filtro Butterworth a la misma Fc del conjunto caja+parlante (95Hz,, maso) y con eso excitar el mid, ya que tendrías un Qtc=0.8 + 0.71=0.57 que es algo "parecido" a un LR de *4º orden* (2º de la caja + 2º del filtro Butt) y que jugando un poco con el relleno de la caja tal vez puedas arrimar mas cerca de 0.5 evitando la excitación del mid con frecuencias taaan bajas como las que saldrían usando la pendiente natural del mid+caja, que además habría que agrandar (la caja ) para acercarse a un Qtc=0.5 pero de 2º orden. Si fuera mucho bardo de caja + relleno para llegar a un Qtc=0.71... no quedaría otra que calcular una LT y ver hasta donde podemos llegar sin arriesgarnos a golpear la Xmax y/o aumentar la distorsión.
Para el sub es más fácil... _a menos que quieran conformar la rsta en muy baja frecuencia_... por que solo hace falta un pasa-bajos LR de 4º orden en 95Hz (para el caso anterior) y listo.

Claro... queda la ecualización del tweeter, pero sin mediciones es casi imposible


----------



## fabybu (Ago 12, 2013)

Al fin conseguí los parlantes!!! En estos días subo las mediciones de los parámetros T/S.

Para sacarme la leche los probé con unas cajas que andan por casa de 34 litros BR con port de 6.5 (diam) x 11.5 (diam). Abajo pongo la simulación.
Corté en 2.5Khz con LR4, que armé sobre una proto a los ponchazos solo para probar.

La caja finalmente, para lograr 12litros interior me queda un poco grande, pero bueno, la próxima será mas chica. Ya hablé con un carpintero amigo me corta las maderas y las pega. Recuerdo que será cerrada para poder jugar con la electrónica.
Las medidas exteriores van a ser de 22 (ancho) x 25 (profundo) x 37 (alto). Madera MDF 18mm. 

Dr, ¿cómo es eso de Qtc=0.8 + 0.71=0.57? No me dan las cuentas ...
Simulé con volumen de 15 litros y butt de 2° y en -3dB estoy en 110Hz. Es un poco alto no?
Por último, ¿por qué tiene que ser el Q final de la caja + parlantes + filtro de 0.5?

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 13, 2013)

Faby dijo:


> Dr, ¿cómo es eso de Qtc=0.8 + 0.71=0.57? No me dan las cuentas ...


  
Ooopppssss....me equivoqué en el signo 
es Qtc=0.8 *x* 0.71 = 0.57



Faby dijo:


> Simulé con volumen de 15 litros y butt de 2° y en -3dB estoy en 110Hz. Es un poco alto no?


No...no lo veo tan alto...
Cuanto vale en -6dB?... por que es ahí donde tenés que medir la fcia de corte en un LR de cuarto orden, si ya has puesto el Butterworth en cascada.



Faby dijo:


> Por último, ¿por qué tiene que ser el Q final de la caja + parlantes + filtro de 0.5?


Por que 0.5 es el Q de los filtros Linkwitz-Riley, y tiene que ser ese si querés lograr el comportamiento tipo "pasa-todo" de esos filtros en la banda de paso.


----------



## fabybu (Ago 13, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cuanto vale en -6dB?... por que es ahí donde tenés que medir la fcia de  corte en un LR de cuarto orden, si ya has puesto el Butterworth en  cascada.


Estamos en 92Hz (abajo la simulación con WiniSD). 



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por que 0.5 es el Q de los filtros Linkwitz-Riley, y tiene que ser ese  si querés lograr el comportamiento tipo "pasa-todo" de esos filtros en  la banda de paso.


Creo que recién ahora entiendo tu idea. Jajaja. Perdón.. 
A ver si entiendo... Pongo unos diagramas en bloque que hice para que si podés me cuentes si es correcta la idea.
Debería lograr con la caja (cerrada de -12db/oct) + el Butt de 2° orden (otros -12db/oct) un Q=0.5 para que con un LR4 sobre el sub obtenga una respuesta plana en el cruce. ¿Es así? Con ese nuevo Q de 0.5 que conseguimos se me va a correr la frecuencia, y ahí debería buscar cuanto vale en -6dB para en esa idéntica frecuencia buscar el corte del LR4 del sub. 

Ya fui a hablar con el carpintero para que me ayude con las cajitas, espero no me aranque la cabeza. Juan filas me autorizó a hacer un frente similar al de sus monitores de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-monitor-estudio-desde-cero-49720/
Así que para el lunes que viene con un poco de suerte ya estén listas.

Gracias Dr, realmente me están ayudando a entender (o no...) el tema de los filtros activos para el audio...

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 13, 2013)

Así como lo has puesto está bastante bastante parecido, solo que el subwoofer no lleva un pasa-altos, sino que ese "pasa-altos" es la propia respuesta del sub en su caja (todo baffle cerrado se comporta como un filtro pasa-altos de segundo orden). Entonces, lo que podés hacer si el subwoofer en su caja no responde tal como vos necesitás, es meterle una LT para "darle forma" a la curva pasa-altos del baffle... como si tuvieras un conjunto parlante+caja diferente.
En cuanto al mid, tiene dos pasa-altos tal como has entendido: uno que es el butterworth de segundo orden y el otro que es la propia respuesta del parlante+caja. Como el Qtc de la caja del mid no te queda "muy lejos" de un Butterworth, podés dejarlo así que en conjunto con el filtro activo te va a quedar casi casi un LR de 4º orden. Si querés dejar un LR4 EXACTO, vas a tener que meter una LT en el mid para dejar la caja con un Qtc=0.71 ... pero no creo que sea necesario taaanto ajuste, sobre todo por que es probable que aumentes la distorsión del mid para poder llegar a una frecuencia inferior donde se pueda ajustar el Q en 0.71 (así es el Karma...)


----------



## fabybu (Ago 14, 2013)

Ah, ok.
Pero el FPA que quise dibujar es uno para filtrar las frecuencias subaudibles.
Las curvas de requisitos de potencia y de "cone excursion" mejoran bastante (al menos en las simulaciones) por debajo de los 30Hz con un FPA entre 7Hz < f < 20Hz.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 14, 2013)

OK, pero calculá el FPA para 3 Hz... 7 Hz como máximo, por que si nó va a interactuar demasiado con las BF de audio, sobre todo si no usás la LT.
En mis diseños tengo el FPA en 7 Hz por que si no me puedo llegar a exceder un poco en la potencia aplicada al parlante. Por ejemplo, en mi diseño actual tengo la F6 en 19.5 Hz y ahí ya hace rato que afecta el FPA de 7 Hz, solo que si lo quito requiero un refuerzo de potencia como *15 dB* para llegar por debajo de los 20Hz..... cosa que es completamente inútil, pero la LT no lo sabe


----------



## fabybu (Sep 9, 2018)

Hola, mas de 5 años después revivo este tema.
En aquella oportunidad terminé pidiendo una mano a un carpintero para que me ayude a armar las cajitas de los satélites porque las maderas que había comprado en easy no coincidían del todo bien. El carpintero las dejó 10 puntos, obvio. Desde aquella época que andan por el medio y sufren de los chicos; los mas afectados fueron los tapapolvos de los tweeters. 
De por si aclaro que finalmente me había decidido por Audifiel, los 6BX y 3AF. Ya ni la página queda de laboratorios Funken, pero en algún lado debo tener las mediciones del 6BX así que luego subo las fotos y si no las encuentro las vuelvo a tomar para compartirlas.

Resulta que la semana pasada me puse a armar la caja para el Subwoofer, el parlante en si lo tengo hace masomenos 4 años, y las maderas un año aprox. Este lo arme enteramente yo y va quedando bastante bien. Todas las maderas usadas son de 18mm (MDF). Solo que los frentes tienen doble paño. Además coloqué refuerzos internos con listones de pino de 2 x 2 pulgadas, no estoy seguro si son necesarios en mi caso pero he visto que muchos los incluyen para cajas incluso mas pequeñas.
Dimensiones externas:
SATÉLITES: frente 23cm x profundo 25cm x alto 37cm
SUBWOOFER:  frente 66cm x profundo 46cm x alto 44cm

Todos los recintos son cerrados, sin ningún tipo de puerto.

Con respecto al armado del subwoofer tengo algunas dudas, las paso por si alguien me puede ayudar a responderlas:
1)  ¿Sellaré con algo las paredes internas?
2) Me comentaron que no se usa mas la lana de vidrio sino que ahora se usa lana de roca ¿? Pongo lana de roca?
3) Conectores ¿Qué recomiendan?


----------



## DownBabylon (Sep 9, 2018)

pues para pegar yo recomendaria algun silicon ya que los pegamentos que son mas solidos tienden a despegarse o quebrarse y despues el hueco entre las uniones genera un ruido de vibracion entre los materiales


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 10, 2018)

fabybu dijo:


> Con respecto al armado del subwoofer tengo algunas dudas, las paso por si alguien me puede ayudar a responderlas:
> 1)  ¿Sellaré con algo las paredes internas?
> 2) Me comentaron que no se usa mas la lana de vidrio sino que ahora se usa lana de roca ¿? Pongo lana de roca?
> 3) Conectores ¿Qué recomiendan?



- No creo que te haga falta mas sellado ... SI refuerzo con listones en todos los angulos . En el sub NUNCA es suficiente .
El frente yo tambien le pondria listones para los tornillos . Asi es debil 

- Lana de vidrio /roca / wata / fieltro ... todo sirve , en graves actua poco , solo mata alguna reflexion ....

- Un conector muy lindo es el Speakon ... facil de poner y a prueba de balas ... el original Neutrik es caro pero hay clones por mucho menos ...
La proxima caja de sub que haga va a ser guaranga... o pared triple , hormigon o marmol !


----------



## fabybu (Oct 5, 2018)

Avancé un poquito mas con el armado de la caja del subwoofer. 
Seguí las recomendaciones de AntonioAA: 

1) Utilicé conectores SPEAKON
2) reforcé en los extremos interiores con mas perfiles de 2x2 de pino, a su vez realicé con el mismo aserrín un preparado con cola para mas sellado.

El peso quedó alto, en total 27kg. También (por ahora) agregué los esquineros plásticos para que no se arruinen los extremos de abajo.

Paso fotos del progreso. Probé con una potencia de auto rápidamente y el resultado no fue bueno, claro! hice a la manchancha las cosas hasta ahora. Este finde trataré de comenzar con algunas mediciones.


----------

